# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  ¦₪¦╣• الطعن على اعلان نتيجة الامتحانات •╠¦₪¦

## هيثم الفقى

كتب المستشار / عصام رميح
تنص م /49 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972 بشان مجلس الدولة على انه : لا يترتب على رفع الطلب الى المحكمة وقف تنفيذ القرار المطلوب الغاؤه على انه يجوز للمحكمة ان تامر بوقف تنفيذه اذا طلب ذلك فى صحيفة الدعوى و رات المحكمة ان نتائج التنفيذ قذ يتعذر تداركها ............)
مفاد ما تقدم ان سلطة وقف تنفيذ القرارات الادارية مشتقة من سلطة الالغاء وفرع منها ويجب على القضاء الا يوقف تنفيذ قرارا اداريا الا اذا تبين له من ظاهر الاوراق مع عدم المساس باصل طلب الالغاء عند الفصل فية . ان طلب وقف التنفيذ قائم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين معا الاول : قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار الادارى نتائج يتعذر تداركها الثانى : يتصل بمبدا المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية . 
قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا انه : يتعين للقضاء بوقف التنفيذ توافر ركنين معا هما جدية الاسباب التى يقوم عليها طلب التنفيذ وهذا الركن يتصل بالمشروعية ويلزم فيه ان يكون ادعاء الطالب بحسب الظاهر من الاوراق مستندا الى اسباب جدية يرجح معها الغاء القرار المطعون فيه . وركن الاستعجال و مؤداه ان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه نتائج يتعذر تدراكها فيما لو قضى بالغائه فيما بعد . الطعن رقم 724 لسنة 41ق. ع. حلسة 13/2/2002 يراجع مجموعة القوانين والمبادى القانونية 10 ـ مجموعة احكام المحكمة الادارية العليا سنة 2001/2001 هيئة قضايا الدولة المكتب الفنى ص 82
وقضت ايضا : انه طبقا للمادة 49 من قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 47 لسنة 1972 انه يتعين لوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه توافر ركنى الجدية والاستعجال معا بحيث اذا انقضى احدهما تعين الحكم برفض طلب وقف التنفيذ ولا ريب انه فى مجال وقف التنفيذ يتعين استمرار ركن الاستعجال حتى تاريخ الفصل فى النزاع ذلك ان القصد من الحكم بوقف التنفيذ هو تفادى النتائج التى يتعذر تدراكها فيما لو تم تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه ومن ثم فان العبرة فى تحقق ركن الاستعجال ليس فقط بتوافره وقت رفع الدعوى بل بوجوب استمرار حتى صدور الحكم فيها. الطعون ارقام 2435 و 2547 و 2551 لسنة30 ق . ع .جلسة 27/4/2002 المرجع السابق ص 84.
يتعين على القضاء الادارى الا يوقف تنفيذ قرارا اداريا الا اذا تبين له من ظاهر الاوراق مع عدم المساس باصل طلب الالغاء عند الفصل فيه ان طلب وقف التنفيذ قائم على توافر ركنين مجتمعين الاول قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار نتائج يتعذر تدراكها . الثانى يتصل بمبدا المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية .

استقر قضاء محكمة القضاء الادارى على ان : عملية تصحيح اوراق اجابة الطالب فى الامتحان وتقدير الدرجة التى يستحقها هى من المسائل الفنية التى تستقل بها الجهة الادارية باجهزتها المتخصصة و تترخص فى تقييمها طبقا للضوابط والمعايير العلمية والفنية التى تعد من صميم اختصاصها و لا معقب عليها فى ذلك من القضاء الادارى الا اذا كان التقدير مشوبا بعيب اساءة استعمال السلطة او الانحراف بها او اذا شاب عملية التصحيح الخطأ المادى و فى غير ذلك لا يجوز للقضاء ان يحل نفسه محل الجهة الادارية فى تقييمها اجابة الطالب و ما يستحقه عنها من درجة حتى لا يؤدى ذلك الى تدخل القضاء فى امور فنية تقديرية هى من اختصاص الجهة الادارية المنوط بها امر التصحيح .
الدعوى رقم 9033 لسنة 47 ق . جلسة 25/1/1994 يراجع كتاب دعوى الالغاء وفقا لاحكام وفتاوى مجلس الدولة للمستشار الدكتور محمد ماهر ابو العينين طبعة 2000 الكتاب الثانى ص 484 .

مفاد ما تقدم ان عملية تصحيح اوراق الاجابة فى الامتحانات و تقدير الدرجة التى يستحقها الطالب عن تلل الاجابة هى من الامور الفنية التى تستقل بها الجهة الادارية باجهزتها المتخصصة وتترخص فى تقييمها طبقا للضوابط والمعايير العلمية والفنية التى تعد من صميم اختصاصها بلا معقب عليها من القضاء الادارى الا اذا كان التقدير مشوبا بعيب اساءة استعمال السلطة او الانحراف بها او شاب عملية التصحيح خطأ مادى .
كما قضت المحكمة الادارية العليا : ولما كان الاصل فى القرارات الادارية صحتها وانها بذاتها دليلا على هذه الصحة و على توافر الاركان القانونية الموجبة للصحة و ان الغاية فيها المصلحة العامة ما لم يقدم المتضرر من القرار الادارى عكس هذه القرينة و من ثم يكون عب الاثبات على المتضررين من القرار . ولما كان عيب اساءة استعمال السلطة او الانحراف بها و هو ما يقابل ركن الغاية فى القرار الادارى من العيوب القصدية فى القرار الادارى ويقوم حيث يكون لدى الادارة قصدة الاساءة او الانحراف بحيث تهدف من القرار الادارى قصدا اخر غير المصلحة العامة ويكون باعثها لا يمت بصله للمصلحة العامة و على ذلك فان هذا العب يقع على من يدعيه بان يقدم الدليل علية حيث لا يمكن اقترانه بسلوكيات الادارة . الطعن رقم 830 لسنة 39 ق. جلسة 28/11/1998 مشار الية بمؤلف جديد احكام وفتاوى مجلس الدولة اعداد وتصنيف المستشار الدكتور محمد ماهر ابو العينين طبعة 2001ص 740 . 
وبانزال ما تقدم وبتطبيقة على واقعة التداعى الماثلة ولما كان الثابت من الاوراق و المستندات ( يراجع حافظة مستندات الدولة المودع بها اصول كراسات اجابة نجل المدعى فى المواد المطعون عليها ) ان هذة الكراسات خاصة بنجل المدعى برقم جلوس و ان الرقم السرى المدون عليها هو ذات الرقم المدون على بطاقة بياناته المكتوب بخط نجل المدعى مما يوكد عدم حدوث خلط بين كراسات اجابة نجل المدعى و كراسات الاجابة الاخرى .
كما ثبت من مراجعة كراسات الاجابة المشار اليها انها مصححة بالكامل و ان جميع الاجابات مقدرة تقديرا سليما و لم يترك منها اى جزء دون تقدير كما ثبت ايضا من مراجعة تلك الكراسات صحة جميع جزئيات درجة كل سؤال ومطابقتها للدرجة المدونة بغلاف كراسات الاجابة و ان جميع الدرجات المدونة بغلاف كراسات الاجابة المشار اليها مطابقة للدرجات المدونة بكشوف الرصد .
الامر الذى يتبن منه بجلاء ان الدرجات التى حصل عليها نجل المدعى هى التى يستحقها فعلا و لم يثبت وقوع اى خطأ مادى فى تقدير الدرجات ا وفى عملية الجمع او الرصد او النقل فى السجلات و لم يثبت ان جهة الادارة قد اساءة استعمال سلطتها او انحرفت بها وعليه يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر متفقا وصحيح حكم القانون لما كان ما تقدم و كان الثابت من الأوراق و المستندات عدم توافر ركنى طلب وقف التنفيذ وهما 1ـ قيام الاستعجال بان كان يترتب على تنفيذ القرار نتائج يتعذر تدراكها . 2 ـ المشروعية بان يكون ادعاء الطالب فى هذا الشان قائما على اسباب جدية .وحيث أن القرار المطعون فيه لا يرتب نتائج يتعذر تداركها فضلا عن مشروعيته إذ أنه صدر في ضوء صحيح نص القانون و متفقا مع أحكامه فيكون من المتعين و الحال كذلك رفض الشق المستعجل لعدم توافر ركنيه

----------


## مستشار عصام رميح

خالص الشكر أ. هيثم الفقى على نقل الموضوع

----------


## مديحة يسرى

*مشكوووووووووووووور*

*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*

*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*

----------

